# Trapper Education Class



## OUTDOORS (May 16, 2009)

Greetings!

I realize this forum is for women who love the outdoors and thought there might be some shared interest. Please help us spread the word about an upcoming Trapper Ed Class. The purpose is to train knowledgeable, safe, and responsible trappers. 

Date: Saturday, March 23rd

Time: 9am-5pm

Location: D&R Sports Center
8178 W Main St. Kalamazoo, MI

Cost: $6

Contact: Kahler Schuemann
(269) 598-2034

**Pre-registration Required**

Lunch and valuable training materials provided. Limited to the first 40 to call and sign up. Seats are filling up fast.

The class is set up similar to Hunter Ed classes and taught by experienced trappers excited to share both technique and tips. 

Get ready to experience a full day of hands on excitement, great information, and fun. Please call with any questions.
I appreciate any help spreading the word on the class.

Fur, fins, and feathers!

Kahler


----------

